# what is it???:-(



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all, 
My poor Teddy keeps sitting down and drags his bottom on the floor. He has had is anal glands done 3 weeks ago and is fully wormed up to date. Could it be the anal glands again. Please help
x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor thing. It could be glands again but he could have something stuck there, Weller gets this occasionly, sorry to be graphic but it could be dried poo stuck to the hair around his bottom.
Or if he has had a bath recently it could be some unrinsed shampoo annoying him.

When is he due to be wormed again, if it is relatively soon then he could have picked up some worms at the tail end of his protection time, so may need doing just a bit earlier than expected. Does your wormer cover all types of worm as there are a few different types.
If you are still worried just pop him to your vet, they will put your mind at rest. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

agree with karen, could easily be the glands again- especially if he has had slightly soft poo recently? If you pop to the vets they can show you how to empty them at home (if you're brave enough!) so that you can do it if he ever has another problem.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley regularly has to have his glands emptied 
Luckily we're on a monthly scheme with our vet that includes draining glands & clipping claws


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie had a prob with her anal glands on Xmas eve this year, she always chooses the best times to get sick! The vet emptied them, Maggie was not a fan! The vet said if she was dragging her bottom again she might need antibiotics but that whatever came out didn't look infected! Luckily Maggie hasnt done it again but maybe teddy needs a wee antibiotic to fix it. One tip the vet gave us was to put albran in her food for extra fibre to firm up her poo so she doesn't need her glands done so often. Emma x


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all, we have examined his bottom, much to his annoyance lol. But he did have a dried bit of poo stick in his fur. I have now cut it out and there is no more bum rubbing. Wahey ... Thanks for all the help. x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great .. well not great doing it I know  .. but really good the bum rubbing has stopped ... trimming the bottom hair helps too ... 

Pleased Teddy is a happy puppy again .. xxx


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

awww thanks. Me too lol. My carpet couldnt take it much longer x x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has this problem too sometimes. We have started to keep his 'bottom hair' short as he gets so upset about it!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara does this too. We've enough experience on anal glands from Zeus's issues so knew it was it that, fully wormed and nothing visible.

Turns out the little lady refuses to lick her bum (quite pleased considering the kisses she gives) Would rather wipe it, so appears the most tiny bit of poo hair. Quick bottom trim and a supply of pampers and we are good to go


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup, Vincent is too much of a prince to lick his bum so we have to check every day or so to make sure he's not got anything, erm, hanging off...! He also is too impatient when having a poo and wants to come inside to play again as soon as possible.... so sometimes doesn't finishes fully


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha! Ruth, that exact thing has just happened with my little pup - I've only had him two days so I'm very much a learner. Hurried poo, dash inside to play/get warm..... well you've already described the rest! Yes, we had the bottom-dragging and I thought "Oh no, not already!"  But I did wonder about the slightly mucky rear end and now my suspicions are confirmed. Isn't this forum great!
Trouble is, he wriggles so much it's difficult to get it properly clean for him. Any tips for a quick, easy bot clean?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

keep the hair trimmed really short round his bottom so there is nothing for the poo to stick to. Much easier to keep clean!


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

We found with Darla if we did the wormer every calender month, then towards the end she would drag her bum on the floor. We now do it every 4 weeks instead and no more dragging bum on the floor.
According to the vet, it was probably hook worm.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Fisrt thing I did when I got Hattie home was to trim her bum! Cannot abide little hangers on so bum trim a monthly routine!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Two humans needed one at the front with treats & one at the back with pampers & if trim time the scissors. Once you get use to it you get it done real easy. Do not run out of pampers baby wipes!!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Today's shopping list at the pet shop:
Food
Scissors
Puppy shampoo
(Got the Pampers wipes yesterday at Tesco!)

Job done (with help)! Lovely clean bottom and happy puppy.


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. OlliePup has to have his gland manually expressed, too.
monica


----------

